# Century tire recommendations please!



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I am registered for 6 centuries this summer and am looking for some clincher tire recommendations. At least 4 of these rides will include *a lot of climbing* in the mountains of CO.

Since I will not be racing I don't need the fastest nor the lightest, but I would like something reasonably light & reasonably fast that has moderate puncture/cut protection and good grip if (when) it starts raining.

Last year I rode three centuries on 23mm Vittoria Rubino Pro Techs (no flats but got quite a number of cuts) and on the ride with the worst road conditions on 25mm Continental Gatorskins (also no flats, but these are a tad overkill for most of these rides).

What tires would you use?

(In case you were interested I am registered for E-Rock, Denver Century, Boulder Sunrise Century, Copper Triangle, Deer Creek Challenge and the Double Triple Bypass)


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

I ride the Rubino Pro III (not Tech) 25's and have had very good luck with them, I have been told that I need to try the Continental GP 4 season tire and will probably go with those after my current ones wear out...have fun on those centuries!


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Well between two bikes I've got a couple of thousand miles easily on some Conti GP 4000s tires. One of these is my rain/bad weather bike so the tires have seen a lot of wet conditions and a ton of sand and gravel this winter. Out of all these miles I've only had one flat and that was from pretty good size thorn I picked up somewhere. So, I think they are a very good choice. Oh and they are fairly light and roll quite well.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I rode all my centuries (5 or 6) last year with Vittoria Open Corsa CXs. I know these tires have a bad reputation for durability, but I had great luck (and maybe luck should be stressed) with these tires. I'm going to replace them with GP4000s, if only because I want to try something new. But these were the best tires I've ever owned.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

After a bit of searching it seems the 4000s is a pretty highly regarded tire, I'm going to give them a try. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rjcamsr (Mar 3, 2004)

I also like the 4000 tires. They roll well, have good traction, and good puncture resistance. Here is a Tour Magazine test that was done awhile ago. The 4000s came out on top, so of course it's on the conti website.... http://www.conti-online.com/generator/www/de/en/continental/bicycle/general/downloads/download/tourtest_gp4000s_en.pdf I have some Veloflex Corsas that I am going to try out, just to try something different.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yup, those are what I ride for clinchers Conti 4000S.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with the GP 4000's. I have been using them for the past three seasons for metric centuries and never had a problem, mostly all stone chip roads. As a matter of fact our ride today here in Northern Ohio started with a temp of 28 F and ended in a sleet/snow storm, those tires held the road just fine. Me on the other hand wasn't sure why I was on the road at all.

The Local Preformance bike has them on sale right now for I think $49.00, twenty dollars off normal.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

While I did make a thread about ultimately not liking my Conti GP4000's because of their feel, they actually never got cut. 

I've been using Serfas Secas RS's right now, and while those front got a noticeable (but ridable) cut, I would account that I was riding in some post-storm **** when I got the cut. I do favor them over the Conti's in terms of feel, and they cost less. The Secas also haven't flatted as much the GP4000's in my experience, but then again, it's all about the given moments.

100 miles here can be different from 100 miles there. There's no tire that's meant to actually cover a century since the wear isn't all that exceptional over having several rides account for 100 miles without changing to a different location with better/worse roads. I'd really show up to your ride with whatever tires I've been using and appear to have been (and still are) lasting.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Conti 4 Seasons in 25mm. Nice ride, good grip no matter what the weather brings.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Schwalbe*

Without hesitation Schwalbe ultremo R.1 (for a really good price now as they are finishing it off) or the new one even better ZX (not ZLX that is ultra light and race oriented)

Schwalbes are IMHO far superior to Michelin(very flat prone in our group rides) or Conti's( a tad heavier that Schwalbe and on centuries that is rotational mass).......

Otherwise Veloflex Masters for durability.......


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Which size of tires are most of you using for long >80 mile rides and centuries; 700x23 or 700x25mm?
Keep in mind I won't be racing on these, but I still want very good performance.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Not to be redundant, but Conti 4000 and Gaterskins are great all around, resistant to flat tires.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> Which size of tires are most of you using for long >80 mile rides and centuries; 700x23 or 700x25mm?
> Keep in mind I won't be racing on these, but I still want very good performance.


700*23.....fatter is heavier............used to ride 21's but they are getting harder to come by.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Conti GP4000 700x25*

I switched out all my training tires to 25's (I even occasionally race on my 25's) because I noticed a difference in comfort. Being able to run a lower pressure and using the wider tire seems to make the ride much more forgiving, and I'm a small rider so I imagine the difference would be even more pronounced if you were a bigger rider (I'm 5'5 125). I was impressed at what a differene the larger tire made, and the weight difference is very small.
Good luck!


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't see any real reason to consider a "century" special tire. I've ridden Specialized Pros, S-Works, and Armadillos, also Conti 4000s, and Vittoria Diamante Pros. I even have a Michelin Pro 3 on the rear right now. 

The Vittoria's have been my favorite in terms of ride quality and durability. Next would be the Conti 4000s. 

The Specialized Armadillos where by far the most durable but also the most slugish. The S-Works where my lease favorite they just didn't have the same ride quality as the Vittoria or Continentals. 

The Michelin has been okay but I only have about a 100 miles on it and no real distance at one time.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Lu-Max said:


> Which size of tires are most of you using for long >80 mile rides and centuries; 700x23 or 700x25mm?
> Keep in mind I won't be racing on these, but I still want very good performance.


There are studies showing 25's will lower your rolling resistance when pumped to the same pressure as a 23.

If you want 25's you can buy the regular Conti 4000 in black. The regular black 4000 is the same as the 4000"S", just different graphics.

I love the Contis.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Conti's GP 4000 x25's spring, summer and med fall. Conti's Four Seasons x25 for fall and winter. 

I've got the Four Season x25's on my caad 8 and a set of GP 4000's x25 to go on my new bike when it's done in about three to four weeks.

I'd give the Conti's a try, you can't go wrong. You can always switch to something else next time around if you feel the need to.

Peace


----------



## rjcamsr (Mar 3, 2004)

The 4000s now comes in a 700 x 25: Conti 4000s


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> I am registered for 6 centuries this summer and am looking for some clincher tire recommendations. At least 4 of these rides will include *a lot of climbing* in the mountains of CO.
> 
> Since I will not be racing I don't need the fastest nor the lightest, but I would like something reasonably light & reasonably fast that has moderate puncture/cut protection and good grip if (when) it starts raining.
> 
> ...


The expensive Michelin Pro Optimum 700x25 could be an option. Although they run large (26.5mm on a 622x15c rim) but seem to have some excellent rolling resistance (if we are to believe German magazines; on par with Pro3Race. They are light (215 front, 240 gr rear). My Argon18 frame is okay and still plenty of tyre clearance.

I got 5000 km out of it on pothole, gravel littered roads in Scotland, and flatted exactly 2 times: On the first day and on the last day (after 5000 km).

Currenlty I am running Michelin Krylions in 700x25c. It is said the Pro Optimum has got a better grip due to a grippy front tyre as opposed to the wooden Krylions.

I plan to mount Vittoria Open Pave CL 700x24 for summer. However, not sure if they live up to the expectations in terms of durability and flats. Still haven't pulled the trigger because they are rather expensive (£80 the set).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

roadie01 said:


> I don't see any real reason to consider a "century" special tire.


If you don't tell the tire, it probably won't realize it's doing a century and will work fine.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, but my intention was to get some tire advice that would match the type of riding I will be doing on them. I've seen threads for "best crit tire, best rain tire, best TT tire, etc., why not one for centuries that include lots of climbing?

Unless of course someone knows of a high performance, lightweight, puncture proof, inexpensive tire that only lasts for 101 miles?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm on Bontrager Race All Weather Hardcase, 700x25 (training tire). Works well for Ride to Montauk, which the route is notorious for puncture flats.

Though oddly, it seems it takes about 100 miles for the tires to break-in and then it rolls a lot better.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use either Michelin Pro 3 or Conti 4000s depending on what wheels are on the bike I decide to ride. Regardless of the tire, I make sure that they are in good condition, no cuts, etc. and good fresh tubes. It may be overkill for you, but may not be a bad idea to have a new set of tires and tubes of whatever brand you decide on and only use them for these centuries. Only takes about 10-15 minutes to change both tires and you then know they are good to go as part of your preride prep.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Well it now looks as though I have 2 sets of tires on the way.

A good friend and riding buddy who happens to own a bike shop out in CA is sending me a set of 700x23 4000s tires for $50 total, not bad.

Another friend in my road riding group has been raving about the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX (as well as being mentioned by an earlier poster), and without even asking me got me a killer deal of $60 for the pair. Not certain where but that is to good of a price to pass on. I think they are also 700x23.

I will mount whichever ones get here first and keep the others as replacements.

Thanks for your advice everyone.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Redundant post. Read the next one.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Have been using Michelin P3R (and before them P2R and even before that the original Pro Race) 23mm with latex tubes. Never had a puncture.


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

You may also want to ask your local bike shop/cycling team what tires works well on your road condition.

What works well in my current condition may not work well in other places. I have relatively smooth roads that does not cut up my tires. I will choose softer compound tires like Vittoria, Michelin as they provide better grip on the smooth surface. I am currently using Pro3 race front and Krylion carbon (25mm) rear.

If you have stone chip road, I will recommend harder compounds like GP4000s or Seca RS to resist cuts. The chip road will grip everything.

I strongly recommend 25mm tires and choose the optimum pressure for your weight to get the best comfort and rolling resistance.


----------

